# My New Drill Press



## Jack (Apr 22, 2012)

I have been taking things slow lately but I am back in the shop again and I am working on finally getting a decent drill press. Since I don't like to lift heavy old iron anymore, I decided to get a new one. It should be operational in a few weeks. I just have to make a few more of the parts, because I got it in pieces, I got a good deal on it, Some assembly required, after you make the pieces.

So Far it been a fun little project...

Stay tuned, video to follow soon.

Jack


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice work Jack.
Tin


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 22, 2012)

Looking good so far, Jack. I built one some time back. Fun project, and you get to make a few new cutters to go along with it.
They really work, too!


----------



## Jack (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments...

I already made the T-Nut Slot Cutter and finished the slots in the base, it worked perfectly although that was probably the slowest I have ever cranked the mill table on those two slots. I will attempt the slots in the table in the next few days. I just happened to have a 1/8" broach, I have to make the sleeve to fit the 7/16" holes in the table support arm, but those aren't that difficult to make. Soon I will have just about every size for different size holes.

I am not looking forward to setting up the upper arm, but I guess that it will all work out just like all of my projects.

P.S. I also received the "Milling Machine Model" at the same time as this ( I told myself that I would save on the shipping cost) so I will be building for the next few weeks or months. I finished the Metal Lathe of this series last year, I like their models, Fun to build, challenging but not to hard to get a good looking model.

Jack

Here is a pic of the Lathe


----------



## Don1966 (Apr 22, 2012)

That is awesome work Jack, who supplies the casting? I really like the drill press you are doing. Jerry Howell has a micro drill press that I have been interested in. Will yours be fully functional?

Regards Don


----------



## Jack (Apr 22, 2012)

I guess that I failed to mention that the model is from P.M. Research they offer several models and motors to choose from.

http://www.pmresearchinc.com/store/home.php?cat=6

Jack


----------



## mklotz (Apr 23, 2012)

Be sure to build a drill press vise for it...


----------



## rhitee93 (Apr 23, 2012)

Neat! I am looking forward to seeing how you do the upper part.


----------



## Don1966 (Apr 23, 2012)

Now Marv that is awesome, is that the same drill press.

Don


----------



## Jack (Apr 23, 2012)

I worked on the upper part today, a long setup to insure that every thing was lined up properly then cut off the base, drilled, counter bored and tapped it. Then setup on a 1 2 3 block so that I could start drilling the upper part.

It is starting to look like a drill press!!!!


----------



## Don1966 (Apr 23, 2012)

That is really look good Jack you have me interested. I will be with you till completed.

Regards Don


----------



## mklotz (Apr 24, 2012)

Don1966  said:
			
		

> Now Marv that is awesome, is that the same drill press.



Yup. The vise is less than an inch long, about 5/16" wide. The screw is 0-80 and yes, it really works.


----------



## Jack (Apr 24, 2012)

Worked on the upper part today after mounting the casting to a block, I was able to indicate the top horizontal shaft holes and then indicate off the hole to locate the 1/8" vertical hole and drill it through the two spots. I had to flip the part over and drill the 1/4" hole for the bottom section.

After a trial fit of the belt, I sat back and pretended to hear an imaginary whirling sound of a drill press running as I contemplated a days worth of work in the shop.

Jack


----------



## kustomkb (Apr 24, 2012)

That is really neat Jack.

Clever thinking on your set-ups too.

I guess you'll need to build another shop to house all this heavy iron you are collecting.


----------



## Don1966 (Apr 25, 2012)

Jack that is really taking shape, I love the way you set that up. It looks like you are getting yourself a full mini machine shop. What will you use to drive it with?

Don


----------



## Jack (Apr 28, 2012)

Ready to go to the paint shop

I did some more work on my little P M Research Drill Press and I am quite happy with the way it turned out. Now I just have to finish the drill bits and taper shank holders and then it will be ready to sit along side of the Lathe that I finished last year.

Milling Machine in the wings waiting its turn to be worked on.

Jack


----------



## rhitee93 (Apr 29, 2012)

That is pretty cool. When you finish the mill, you will have to use your miniature machines to make a micro-engine.


----------



## Jack (Apr 29, 2012)

Finished the drill chuck today and chucked up a nice size drill bit and the proceeded to drop the chuck key and it bounced to somewhere under the work bench, after looking for it for 15 minutes I gave up.

At least I didn't leave it in the chuck, I know how paranoid some of you are about that.

Jack


----------



## MickeyDD (Nov 25, 2017)

Hello Jack,
I am new to this forum and am also building the PM Research drill press. I have some questions I would like to ask you about a few of the procedures in the build. What is the best way to contact you? My e-mail is: [email protected]. I look forward to hearing from you.
Regards,
Michael


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi Michael. This post is well over five years old and a lot of these guys haven't posted here recently. You could try sending Jack a private message. Just click on his name and follow the prompts


----------

